# Should I become a math teacher?



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm struggling with a decision, and I wanted to ask for opinions and also from people who have experience in this field.

For those who don't really know me or my work situation I work as the store manager of an after school math tutoring center. I've been the manager here for 2 years now, and I have to say that I love the teaching side of this job. I teach kids as young as 6 years old up through high school and some college students.

I have never particularly enjoyed the business aspect of this job. Management is not something that comes completely naturally to me, and I also would rather spend more time teaching students than recruiting new leads to our centers (however I *must* do more of the latter or I won't have a job at all).

I am considering approaching the local community colleges around me and seeing if they have a need for math faculty in the upcoming semesters or school years. I assume that I would have to be state certified as a teacher, so I would need to undertake this process as well before they would even consider me. I've also thought about teaching high school, but I have talked to some of my teachers before and I have heard that community college is a very rewarding teaching experience. Also, I know for a fact that I would probably have to either go back to school for a couple classes on how to teach high school, or at least undertake a very lengthy teaching certification process. Also I don't yet fully know if I would be interested in later becoming more of a university professor, or even a high school teacher. Perhaps community college would be a way I could try teaching for a couple semesters to not only get some experience as a teacher, but also see if I enjoy it enough to do this as a long term career?

So my question is for those who have experience in the teaching field, is it worth it? I know we have some teachers here, and I figured I would ask. I am thinking that I really do enjoy teaching, and I would like to consider the pros and cons of teaching situations different from my current one. Also, how does one become a teacher having not majored in education in college?

Thanks for any help in making this decision.

Chris


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, I wouldn't mind having a math teacher like you at all. It's your decision though.


----------



## 4Chan (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah, Chris, I'm not a teacher, but you're definitely one of the nicest people around! A great people-person~

You would be a great community college teacher!


----------



## MichaelP. (Nov 18, 2009)

I think he's serious, and only really cares about what teachers have to give as advice. Stop posting worthless comments.

EDIT: directed mostly at Edmund.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Chris,

My cubing club advisor at my high school teaches algebra 1, 2, and computer science. I think you two have a lot in common. He didn't major in education either, he did math and psychology in college, then spent several years traveling before starting to teach at my school. He actually solved a cube during his job interview. I'm sure you have no problem finding a job to teach any where. Just get a MAT. PM me if you want his email to discuss this with him.

Teaching high school is also a rewarding teaching experience. I had the opportunity to teach a few periods of some classes I've taken at my school.

Good luck!
Wuqiong

Edit: PM sent.


----------



## lala47 (Nov 18, 2009)

If you really seem to enjoy teaching, and you think it could be better/more satisfying than what you currently do, i say go for it, evaluate all different options and try it out. I'm an elementary school teacher so it's probably different.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Ah, Chris, I'm not a teacher, but you're definitely one of the nicest people around! A great people-person~
> 
> You would be a great community college teacher!


I totally agree with you. I like teachers that have good personalities and answer questions nicely. You do that 100%. I once had a question for you and you answered and very friendly. You'd make an excellent mathematics teacher.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

Chris, you are friendly and junk and you provide good advice (not sure about in the class but def on the forums). I know I'd like to have a teacher as cool as you teaching one of my highschool classes. 

and sorry about my joke of a post earlier that was out of place.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 18, 2009)

Personally, I think you'd make a great teacher. Come to my school!


----------



## blah (Nov 18, 2009)

"Mom, mom, mom! My math teacher has had 16 world records in Rubik's cubes!"


----------



## Bryan (Nov 18, 2009)

cmhardw said:


> I am considering approaching the local community colleges around me and seeing if they have a need for math faculty in the upcoming semesters or school years. I assume that I would have to be state certified as a teacher, so I would need to undertake this process as well before they would even consider me.



Don't be so sure. My senior year of college I taught a class, but I didn't have to take any special preparations. I did assign grades to people.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 18, 2009)

Bryan said:


> cmhardw said:
> 
> 
> > I am considering approaching the local community colleges around me and seeing if they have a need for math faculty in the upcoming semesters or school years. I assume that I would have to be state certified as a teacher, so I would need to undertake this process as well before they would even consider me.
> ...



Yes, my Dad taught at DeVry(which I have come to think of as a 4 year community college) for 6 years without any certification. He did have 20 years of real world experience, which I assume helps. He's said he enjoyed it far more than working in the industry, but that it was difficult. You will most likely have an odd schedule, where you might have previously been accustomed to 9-5 mo-fri. You will also have to do a lot of prep and grading outside of lectures, which you will not be compensated for. Like I said, my Dad found it stressful, but immensely rewarding.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Nov 18, 2009)

I am not a teacher, but I have had both good and bad teachers over the years and the difference is very clear. If you are as motivated as you say, you would make a great teacher. You will have to deal with people who do not want to learn, you will have to teach the same thing year after year, and you will have the same people in front of you every day (ish). This is not an easy job. But enthusiasm boosts your ability over the top. A motivated teacher (my old math teacher) who can enjoy his/her work is far more important than someone who just knows it all (my mom).


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 18, 2009)

[opinion]The world needs more awesome math teachers.[/opinion]


----------



## oskarasbrink (Nov 18, 2009)

i don't know that much about you , but with the little i know and how cool you were at worlds i think you'd be a good teacher


----------



## Edmund (Nov 18, 2009)

Nukoca said:


> [opinion]The world needs more awesome math teachers.[/opinion]



No that was a fact.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 18, 2009)

I thought you were training to be an actuary? Teachers make a lot less money than actuaries!

But obviously you need to do what you love. And I have no doubt you'd be a great math teacher.


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 20, 2010)

Hey everybody,

I kind of disappeared for a while and wanted to post an update. I've been working two part time jobs for the past couple months in order to give myself more time to look for teaching jobs, and I just accepted a job in the math department at Full Sail University in Winter Park, Florida! I should be moving to Florida in the next couple weeks! Thanks to all the people who posted in this thread, or sent me PMs. I really do want to give teaching a shot, as I feel it is something I could possibly do as a long term career. You never know until you try right?  I'll try to post on how teaching is going once I get started with it, and I am very excited to try teaching in an actual school math department and see how it goes!

I hope to start getting back into the competitive cubing scene again once I've transitioned to my new job and am settled in after my move. By that point if anyone is looking for someone to delegate a competition in Florida/Georgia/Alabama/South Carolina let me know, as I would very likely be interested.

Chris


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 20, 2010)

Full Sail is a pretty cool school. Enjoy it. I may be coming down to Miami for grad school so you never know, we could get Florida's cubing scene going strong.


----------



## Edward (Apr 20, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> I kind of disappeared for a while and wanted to post an update. I've been working two part time jobs for the past couple months in order to give myself more time to look for teaching jobs, and I just accepted a job in the math department at Full Sail University in Winter Park, Florida! I should be moving to Florida in the next couple weeks! Thanks to all the people who posted in this thread, or sent me PMs. I really do want to give teaching a shot, as I feel it is something I could possibly do as a long term career. You never know until you try right?  I'll try to post on how teaching is going once I get started with it, and I am very excited to try teaching in an actual school math department and see how it goes!
> 
> ...



Thats awesome dude!
Good luck . Maybe I'll be in your class one of these days... (if I'm still in florida before you leave...)

Oh and the move to Forida only makes things moar awesome. Florida comps here we come .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, Chris, that looks like a great place to teach, especially for you! Good luck with it - it seems like it should be a really good fit. And congratulations!


----------



## chris410 (Apr 20, 2010)

Best of luck to you Chris!


----------



## Hiero (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a teacher too. I've been teaching the last 5 years. I teach 6th grade though, but I can teach up through 12th grade. Hope you like it.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations!

If you need some help with moving; I'm in the orlando Area May 29-31.
All I need in return are some cubing tips and hints


----------



## r_517 (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations Chris!


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes! A southern Delegate! 
 

Congrats Chris!


----------



## riffz (Apr 20, 2010)

Congrats, Chris! I would love to have you as a teacher!


----------



## Sir E Brum (Apr 20, 2010)

Goodbye hopes and dreams of a Carolina comp.

Good luck though with your new profession!


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome Chris! I now aspire to follow in your footsteps


----------



## aronpm (Apr 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> Awesome Chris! I now aspire to follow in your footsteps



Dene would be a bad maths teacher. 



Mr Dene said:


> Is 2 x 2 really 4? Or is mathematics just a human creation, so 2 x 2 has no real meaning?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 21, 2010)

For a second, I thought you made a George Orwell reference.

Something about, if people were forced to believe 2+2=5, and if everyone agreed, then 2+2 would equal 5 from then forward.


----------



## keemy (Apr 21, 2010)

4Chan said:


> For a second, I thought you made a George Orwell reference.
> 
> Something about, if people were forced to believe 2+2=5, and if everyone agreed, then 2+2 would equal 5 from then forward.



Pragmatism is dum no offense.

Also congrats Chris, I hope you can find it rewarding.


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2010)

aronpm said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome Chris! I now aspire to follow in your footsteps
> ...





Mr Dene said:


> But what you're forgetting is that mathematic is a coherent system that is internally consistent. Therefore it has meaning, but only within itself. Which makes it circular. Therefore mathematic is a FALLACY.


----------



## Lofty (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats on getting the job Chris!! 
If you need any help moving in I'd be happy to drive over and help you. I think Winter Park is about an hour away, I have a few friends that live in the area. We'll have to get lunch or do a small cube meetup sometime this summer! When does your job start?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats, Chris! You'll be an awesome teacher.

And, on a side you, you HAD to do this right after I move out of Florida, didn't you? =P


----------



## cmhardw (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey everyone! Here is an update, I leave for Florida today, in just a couple hours. My mom and my sister Jade decided to come too and turn this into a mini-vacation. Thanks Brian for the offer to help move, but my brother and some of his friends are already staying in the area and will be able to help me move. I don't think I'll have much free time this weekend because I'll be unloading the truck, as well as trying to spend as much time as I can with my family before they have to head back. Brian if you're only an hour away though we'll have to do a cube meetup some weekend soon! Also, once I get settled I really want to get back into the competitive cubing scene again and would love to help organize/delegate some competitions in the area!

I might not have internet for the next few days as I get everything set up at my new apartment, but I'm excited about the new job and the move! I start teaching this coming tuesday, and I can't wait!

Hope to see more of you Floridians very soon! 

Chris


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats, Chris! Hope you like the area (I went through grades 1-6 near Orlando).


----------

